# The Wicked Woods Cemetery of 2013



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

Our Yard Haunt. Let me know what you think!



















































For more head to http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/p/wicked-woods-cemetery.html


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would Love going through your Wicked Woods. Looks like a shivery good time. Nice use of lights to highlight features.


----------



## ArtistReflect (Feb 3, 2014)

Very cool. I especially love the lighting. Would you be able to do a schematic of the lights and how many used. Certainly a difficulty I've been dealing with is getting it just right.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice pics!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the look of the green and blue lighting. Also love the pose of the skellie in your third photo above - very evocative of the feeling of despair.


----------



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

ArtistReflect said:


> Very cool. I especially love the lighting. Would you be able to do a schematic of the lights and how many used. Certainly a difficulty I've been dealing with is getting it just right.


I did a semi tutorial back in 2012

http://wickedwaysproductions.blogspot.com/2012/10/a-wicked-opinion-on-yard-haunt-lighting.html


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

damn


----------

